# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  ¿alcaraván común? en la Serena

## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

A ver si me confirmáis la especie que os muestro ahora, ya que tengo dudas de si se trata del alcaraván común.













Y con esto termino de mostraros las fotos que he tomado hoy. El día no empezó bien, porque vi en el campo un grupo de 7 avutardas enormes (mucho mayores que las que os mostré en una ocasión, pero no llevaba la cámara, por lo que fui a la casa a buscarla, y a mi vuelta me encontré que habían desaparecido. De todas formas, después me saqué la espinita con otras especies que os he enseñado.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo diría que sí son alcaravanes comunes. De todas formas, muchas gracias por las fotografías  :Smile: 

Esto es una pequeña muestra de que La Serena, aunque parezca un páramo desértico con un lago en medio, está lleno de vida. No toda la vida en La Serena se resume a las ovejas merinas que con su leche generan ese manjar extremeño, sino que, además de eso, este particular "desierto" contiene mucha más vida, la cual, Los Terrines, poco a poco nos va poniendo pequeñas muestras.

Un abrazo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

No se alcaraván, me parece que no, yo soy de sierra no de llanos, pero diría que puede ser un chorlito.
Bueno, que pensáis.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

He consultado en la enciclopedia de aves y no he podido aclarar si se trata de alguno de los muchos tipos de chorlitos o de un alcaraván común. Pero en la zona de la Serena nunca he oído hablar de que hubiera chorlitos, y sí alcaravanes.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No se alcaraván, me parece que no, yo soy de sierra no de llanos, pero diría que puede ser un chorlito.
> Bueno, que pensáis.
> Un saludo.


Bueno, ante la duda, he cogido la Guía de las Aves de España que tengo en casa y he mirado los dos, tanto el Alcaraván Común como el Chorlito Dorado Europeo. Vistos los dos, más bien tiene pinta como dice frfmfrfm de ser un chorlito, además estos ahora están de invernada por La Serena y habrá un montón de ellos.

Gracias por el apunte frfmfrfm  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias a tí, F.Lázaro por acabar de despejarnos las dudas.
Un saludo cordial.

----------

